# [SOLVED] Dvd Rom is not recognizable



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi TSF team, after installing Windows 8.1 Pro, my computer couldnt recognize my Dvd Rom, I can open and close it with a CD inside it but still Windows wont recognize it:S


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Dvd Rom is not recognizable*

Windows 8.1 requires new drivers for the system. Check the motherboard manufacturer's website for SATA drivers or CDROM drivers.

Sometimes they can also be bundled with a chipset.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Dvd Rom is not recognizable*

Hi Chief thanks for the reply, it seems I cannot install the drivers, an error message pops up saying "This package is not compatible with the platform of Microsoft windows you're running".


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Dvd Rom is not recognizable*

What driver are you installing? Is it made for Windows 8.1?

Where did you get the driver from?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Dvd Rom is not recognizable*

Hi there Reaper,

May I ask, what is the brand/model of your computer? Did you check to see if your computer is *"COMPATIBLE"* with Windows 8.1 before you installed the OS?


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Dvd Rom is not recognizable*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What driver are you installing? Is it made for Windows 8.1?
> 
> Where did you get the driver from?


I am trying to install AMD SATA RAID Driver (Preinstall driver, press F6 during Windows* setup to read from floppy) & AMD SATA AHCI Driver (Preinstall driver, press F6 during Windows* setup to read from floppy) from gigabyte's website. (GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-970A-DS3P (rev. 1.0))


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Dvd Rom is not recognizable*



DBCooper said:


> Hi there Reaper,
> 
> May I ask, what is the brand/model of your computer? Did you check to see if your computer is *"COMPATIBLE"* with Windows 8.1 before you installed the OS?


What do you mean with "computer", my specs? If yes, they are under my name, click "My system"


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Dvd Rom is not recognizable*

Let us know how it goes after the driver install.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Dvd Rom is not recognizable*

As I said, I cannot install these drivers posted above..


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Dvd Rom is not recognizable*

I dont know if I have to mention that inside the "Device Manager" window, there is nowhere the *DVD/CD-ROM drives *option..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Dvd Rom is not recognizable*



TheReaperOfHope said:


> As I said, I cannot install these drivers posted above..


Where did you post that?



TheReaperOfHope said:


> I dont know if I have to mention that inside the "Device Manager" window, there is nowhere the *DVD/CD-ROM drives *option..


Is the unit connected to the motherboard via a working SATA cable?

Does the BIOS see the drive?


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Dvd Rom is not recognizable*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Where did you post that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See Post #3.

It is connected, I tried to check if the drive is installed from BIOS, but my BIOS has an updated UI and I cant find it :/








This is what my BIOS looks like, but in English.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Dvd Rom is not recognizable*

Look under the boot menu to see if it appears there.

Are you sure the SATA cable works?


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Dvd Rom is not recognizable*

Hi Chief, I feel so stupid and so noob right now.. Sata cable was not correctly plugged.. I am terrible sorry for the inconvenience, thanks for helping me!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No worries! Glad its solved!


----------

